# Has anyone heard of Twelve Oaks Kennels in NC?



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Has anyone heard of Twleve Oaks Kennels in NC?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I found an ad, but there is not much information. 

http://www.doggies.com/Maltese/Norfolk

I personally wouldn't get a puppy from a breeder here in North Carolina. Most of them are backyard breeders. The AMA doesn't recommend any either.

There is a breeder in South Carolina that looks promising, Tiffanee Maltese. Divine Maltese recommended them on their website. If I were looking for a puppy, I would certainly check them out. They are on the AMA list.

http://www.unforgettablemaltese.com/tiffanee/tiffanee.html


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Nov 3 2008, 07:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663460


> Has anyone heard of Twleve Oaks Kennels in NC?[/B]



you thinking about getting another malt???  cool


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Cindy Guarino is in North Carolina, near Winston Salem. I have spoken with her and she is wonderful. She currently has 2 beautiful pups available, both look as if they might have been held back for show......5 and 6 months is the perfect age to get a pup if you ask me.

http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Nov 3 2008, 05:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663508


> Cindy Guarino is in North Carolina, near Winston Salem. I have spoken with her and she is wonderful. She currently has 2 beautiful pups available, both look as if they might have been held back for show......5 and 6 months is the perfect age to get a pup if you ask me.
> 
> http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/[/B]


That little girl and boy are darling!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Cindy of Silkness Maltese would be a good breeder to buy from. Her breeding is on the smaller side. Very nice dogs and a very nice person.

Tina


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE


> Cindy Guarino is in North Carolina, near Winston Salem. I have spoken with her and she is wonderful. She currently has 2 beautiful pups available, both look as if they might have been held back for show......5 and 6 months is the perfect age to get a pup if you ask me.
> 
> http://community-2.webtv.net/SilkessMaltese/newarrivals/[/B]


Oh goodness, I'm in love! They are both just absolutely beautiful! :wub: :wub:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the information.
Robin


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 3 2008, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663484


> I found an ad, but there is not much information.
> 
> http://www.doggies.com/Maltese/Norfolk
> 
> ...


Marj,
I did talk to Loretta at Tiffanee and we talked forever. She is so nice and had lots of tips for me. She does not have any females though.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Nov 4 2008, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663951


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 3 2008, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663484





> I found an ad, but there is not much information.
> 
> http://www.doggies.com/Maltese/Norfolk
> 
> ...


Marj,
I did talk to Loretta at Tiffanee and we talked forever. She is so nice and had lots of tips for me. She does not have any females though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's great to know. My ideal breeder would be a small show breeder close to home. She's less than an hour from my daughter's house.

I think with any good breeder you can expect to wait for a puppy. I've heard to start looking a year before you are ready.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Nov 4 2008, 02:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663951


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 3 2008, 08:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=663484





> I found an ad, but there is not much information.
> 
> http://www.doggies.com/Maltese/Norfolk
> 
> ...


Marj,
I did talk to Loretta at Tiffanee and we talked forever. She is so nice and had lots of tips for me. She does not have any females though.
[/B][/QUOTE]


I've seen Loretta and her babies at the SC/Ga shows I attend and she has some beautiful little Malts. I talked with her husband at the Columbia SC show in September, he
was showing a real cutie, Tiffanee's Savannah Summer Breeze, short muzzle, big ole eyes, just adorable. ANother SC breeder who has pretty little Malts is Larraine Moren. 
She doesn't have a website so I don't know if she has puppies available or not. If you'd like her e/m address, let me know.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I hope it will be a long, long time before I am in the market for another Maltese!  

It is good to know that there are a couple so close, though.


----------

